# Dash cam fitting



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

I am thinking about getting a dash cam fitted. My TTR has a rear view reversing camera, is it possible to connect this camera to a dash cam?

Has anyone fitted a dash cam that can be accessed via a smart phone so that you can view the dash cam when the vehicle is parked. If so does it work ok.

Any recommendations would also be appreciated.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I used one previously that sits under the rear view mirror looking forward.
You just need to make sure the wires go under the curtain bags.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

I got a Nextbase 522GW hardwire fitted by Halfords last week. 20 minute job and great service (much to my surprise). You get options to include a rear view camera too at half price, which I didn't go for.

It sits nicely behind the rear view mirror - you wouldn't know it was there, and all the wiring is completely hidden away under the roof lining and down behind the passenger side pillar. For 30 quid to install it, it was well worth it. The guy knew his onions.

It's the latest model, seems to review well and is discounted currently.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Alan Sl said:


> I am thinking about getting a dash cam fitted. My TTR has a rear view reversing camera, is it possible to connect this camera to a dash cam?
> 
> Has anyone fitted a dash cam that can be accessed via a smart phone so that you can view the dash cam when the vehicle is parked. If so does it work ok.
> 
> Any recommendations would also be appreciated.


Can't see connectivity between a dash cam and your reversing camera being possible. You'd need some custom hardware and custom firmware to link the two.

The Nextbase 522GW is their latest dash cam (£110 on offer) and you can get a rear camera that plugs into it for half price, about £25. I've looked at this for myself but I'm not sure where in a roadster you could practically fix a rear view cam that would work with the roof up and down and not look stupid.

Blackview do several dash cams that link to the cloud that allow you to see what your camera sees anywhere ....
https://www.blackvue.com/blackvue-over-the-cloud/
Not cheap though - https://www.amazon.co.uk/BlackVue-DR650S-2CH-16-GB-Dashcam/dp/B01H3KUXS8
and you'll need a SIM contract on top of that. 
Don't know anyone who's got one but the Amazon reviews seem mainly good but a few issues.


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Audi themselves do a front and rear dash cam , I was advised by my local dealer not to fit it (Least the rear One!) As tt wasn't suitable


----------



## BW57 (Jun 26, 2017)

kennowaybino said:


> Audi themselves do a front and rear dash cam , I was advised by my local dealer not to fit it (Least the rear One!) As tt wasn't suitable


Hmmm.....just out of interest, I contacted my local dealer for a quote for the Audi dashcam and they said they'd be fine to fit one.
However, at £499  , they're not going to get the chance!


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

aeroflott said:


> I got a Nextbase 522GW hardwire fitted by Halfords last week. 20 minute job and great service (much to my surprise). You get options to include a rear view camera too at half price, which I didn't go for.
> 
> It sits nicely behind the rear view mirror - you wouldn't know it was there, and all the wiring is completely hidden away under the roof lining and down behind the passenger side pillar. For 30 quid to install it, it was well worth it. The guy knew his onions.
> 
> It's the latest model, seems to review well and is discounted currently.


This model sounds really good, did you opt for the self adhesive or suction mount. I know it's a big ask - any chance of a couple of pics?


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

Sure - will do in the morning for you.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Alan - when I installed my wife's cam I used the suction mount for a few weeks to make sure I was happy with the location / installation and then swapped to the fixed mount later.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

OK here you go. This is the Nextbase 522GW installed by Halfords here in the UK last week:

From the driver's side, there's nothing to see, as it's well hidden behind the mirror, the only exposed wire is a small couple of inches worth, that plugs into the mount itself. The rest of the cabling is hidden away out of sight under the roof lining and down behind the left hand pillar.

The mount itself uses the sticky pad (I guess there's a suction cup alternative somewhere in the box - I've not looked), and the camera is easily removed when you need to using a clever magnet system, which leaves the mount and cable in place.














































So I get in the car, switch on the ignition and the camera chimes into life and starts recording - that's it, no pissing about. You can save clips to your phone using the app and edit them on your desktop using the Nextbase software. There is an intelligent parking function built in, but haven't dug into it properly yet.

It is perhaps a bit over-specced for my purposes, with built in Alexa and some clever voodoo thingy, that rings the police if it thinks you've had an accident and are incapacitated. Both strike me as solutions looking for problems really. The main selling point for me was the built in polarising filter that reduces glare on the lens and the fact that I could get someone who knows what they are doing to install.

For £150 or so installed, I'm super pleased with it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

aeroflott said:


> OK here you go. This is the Nextbase 522GW installed by Halfords here in the UK last week:
> 
> From the driver's side, there's nothing to see, as it's well hidden behind the mirror, the only exposed wire is a small couple of inches worth, that plugs into the mount itself. The rest of the cabling is hidden away out of sight under the roof lining and down behind the left hand pillar.
> 
> ...


Wow thanks for these excellent photos and your views have been really helpful and appreciated. This definitely looks like the best option for me. Once again thanks for the assistance.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

BW57 said:


> kennowaybino said:
> 
> 
> > Audi themselves do a front and rear dash cam , I was advised by my local dealer not to fit it (Least the rear One!) As tt wasn't suitable
> ...


Was that £499 for front and rear?

I believe the front only is £375 fitted.


----------



## BW57 (Jun 26, 2017)

DPG said:


> BW57 said:
> 
> 
> > kennowaybino said:
> ...


This was for the front only (I have a roadster).
Where did you get the £375 quote?


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

> This was for the front only (I have a roadster).
> Where did you get the £375 quote?


Sytner Audi. (Huddersfield)


----------



## BW57 (Jun 26, 2017)

Sytner Audi. (Huddersfield)[/quote]

Thanks....sadly a fair distance from me


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Perplexes me why there are so many people who can't install a dashcam themselves :? On the mk3 TT it's incredibly easy to channel a wire along the top of the windscreen, down the side of the left door pillar and then into the fuse box behind the glove compartment; then just plug in a piggyback fuse into a suitable fuse. the only tool needed is a Bojo, which is fiver off amazon... I fitted a nextbase dasham into my TTS that way, literally took me less than ten minutes. Did our SQ5 as well, that was even easier. I'd rather not have some spotty snowflake from Halfords pulling trim off and damaging my car - as was the case with a friend of my missis, who had to get BMW to replace a panel they damaged on her 3 series fitting a dashcam. I suppose these days most people can't even wire a plug, let alone complete very simple jobs like wiring a dashcam :lol:


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Or some people might not be interested in pulling their car apart and would rather someone else install it.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Yes you are right BoJo is definitely a tool


----------

